# Other health news, 2 December 2008



## Admin (Dec 2, 2008)

*New jet lag drug could call time on sleepless nights and fuzzy days*
You have been staring at the ceiling of your darkened hotel room for an hour and half but despite willing your eyelids to droop you are still wide awake. You glance at the clock. It is 4.10am. The sleepless nights and blurry days of jet lag will be familiar to anyone who has travelled across time zones for a holiday or business trip. But a new drug that has been successfully tested in human volunteers may offer hope for future travellers and shift-workers. 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/dec/02/drugs-airlines-jet-lag

*Alzheimers's: the betrayal*
The scandal of widespread cutbacks in NHS care affecting thousands of Alzheimer's patients is exposed today. Almost one in three health trusts admits axing vital services such as district nurses and day centres, leaving desperate families to struggle alone. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-launches-Christmas-appeal-halt-neglect.html

*Asthma link for babies delivered by Caesarean*
Being delivered by operation instead of a natural birth can raise the risk of developing the condition by 80 per cent, scientists have found. They warn that mothers who are considering planning to have a caesarean section should be warned about the extra risks. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...n-increase-the-risk-of-developing-asthma.html

*Are your sleeping pills safe?*
Suffer from sleep problems? Join the club: around 30 per cent of the adult population has difficulty getting a good night's rest. While many resort to over-the-counter or herbal remedies, an estimated one million end up taking prescription sleeping pills. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...erts-check-best-ensure-safe-nights-sleep.html

*Patients going 'private' on NHS*
Thousands of patients a month in England are using a government reform to get what is effectively private treatment paid for by the taxpayer. Patients have the right to opt for any NHS hospital or private unit that can offer the care at NHS cost. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7742363.stm


----------

